# Klamath Falls, OR, Beekeeper's Meeting, July 30th, 2011



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Fellow Beekeepers

This is the high season for us beekeepers. I hope your colonies are doing well. 

Here is an update on what is going on in the club.

· The next meeting of the club will be Saturday, 30 July. As usual, it will be at the OSU Klamath Basin Ag Extension office, 3328 Vandenberg Road in Klamath Falls. 

o Please note that the meeting will begin at 1:00 PM, not at 9:00 AM. The reason for this is that the Extension staff has a program that morning. 

o The program will be a discussion of nectar flows and hive management at this time of the season.

o In addition there will be plenty of time for questions.

· On Tuesday, July 19, the Herald & News had an excellent feature and photos of club member Jordan Rainwater teaching kids about honey bees in the Junior Master Gardener class. http://www.heraldandnews.com/news/article_65edd208-b1cf-11e0-851b-001cc4c002e0.html

· We just found out that the speakers for the September meeting will be Ramesh Sagili, assistant professor of apiculture (beekeeping) at Oregon State University, and Carolyn Breece, research assistant in the OSU Honey Bee Lab. That meeting will be Saturday, September 24.

· Don’t neglect checking your hives for mites. You can find some information here:
http://www.extension.umn.edu/honeybees/components/freebees.htm


----------

